# Best bang for the buck Laptop for Under 30K



## Games Goblin (May 4, 2012)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
*Rs.25,000 to Rs.30,000
*
2) What size notebook would you prefer?
*14" or 15"*

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
*I rarely hear good reviews about Acer and LG laptops, so I am cautious about buying them.*

5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
*Web surfing, HD Movies, Casual - Medium Gaming*

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
*Leaving it on desk*

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
*I mainly play strategy games on my PC - World in conflict, Command and Conquer etc - I would like to be able to play Diablo 3 once it comes out*

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
*If I can get 4 hours out of it I'll be happy*

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
*I can do online*

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
Windows 7

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
At this price range, guess I'm stuck with 1366 x 768


I had posted a query earlier in this thread and since then my budget has increased a bit

After scouring around on flipkart, I found 2 laptops to my liking:

*Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D* and *HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-1313AX*


So which among the two would you suggest? - Comparison

-X53TA has a A6-3400M while the 1313AX has a 3420M - is it a big difference?
-Asus has a USB 3.0 port while hp does not
-Which has better quality screen?

Im confused about the graphics card of both these laptops;

According to this post (thanks adnan87)

*K53TA has 6720g.
*
6720g = 6520g( integrated with CPU) + 6650m( discrete gpu). crossfire enabled.

and as per flipkart the HP 1313ax has a *Radeon HD 6520G*. But in HP Website it is given that it has 

AMD Radeon HD 6520G + 7450M Dual GPU (1 GB DDR3 dedicated)

meaning either flipkart forgot to mention about the 7450m dedicated *or* the model sold in India does not have it?? I'm confused


*- So which among these 2 has better gaming and HD playback performance??*
- Which has better build quality and reliability? Asus or HP?z
- Should I buy a laptop now or are there any worthwhile new launches worth waiting for in upcoming months?

Any other laptops that you guys would suggest?

Thank You!


----------



## saswat23 (May 4, 2012)

Among the two, the Asus model seems better. 
If you can wait around 2-3months then AMD Trinity is for you. Its really worth the wait.


----------



## Games Goblin (May 4, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Among the two, the Asus model seems better.
> If you can wait around 2-3months then AMD Trinity is for you. Its really worth the wait.



AMD Trinity sounds great but a major concern is availability  Llano was launched last June (i think?) and we only have a handful of laptops to choose from, even after almost a year after launch!


----------



## saswat23 (May 4, 2012)

That's because Llanos are not good performer compared to their Intel Counterparts. Except for graphics Llano's cant even touch i3's performance.
But Trinity will bring a good change with Superior performance and graphics.


----------



## aroraanant (May 5, 2012)

Pavalion G6 series is crap, don't go for it.
Get the Asus one


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2012)

wait for another 1510days. Trinity will be launched. then decide. but yes, i agree with you. we may not see some good notebooks in 2012.


----------



## Games Goblin (May 5, 2012)

Ok guys, I'll take your advice and wait - hope that Trinity series is more successful than Llano and that we see lots of models to choose from


----------



## eragona (May 5, 2012)

Games Goblin said:


> Ok guys, I'll take your advice and wait - hope that Trinity series is more successful than Llano and that we see lots of models to choose from



I am on the same boat as you are. Waiting on trinity.
Hopes it will be available soon-mostly the A8 and A10's(before june 2nd week). Else i would rather go for SB other than Hot IB(have to increase my budget though).


----------



## rikkuartz (May 5, 2012)

Go for samsung ... i3,4gb,500gb,1gb gpu for around 30k... my friend bought it few months back and its good and handle games too!


----------



## Monk (May 6, 2012)

rikkuartz said:


> Go for samsung ... i3,4gb,500gb,1gb gpu for around 30k... my friend bought it few months back and its good and handle games too!



^That samsung laptop has a GT315M GPU which clocks lower can stock HD 3000. Plus it's a first gen i3. Not second gen.
IMHO Its better to get a 2nd gen i3 with Intel HD 3000 for 22K 



> Among the two, the Asus model seems better.
> If you can wait around 2-3months then AMD Trinity is for you. Its really worth the wait



No, rather it'll be a long wait! Trinity will arrive in India around Nov-Dec 
Here is a quick comparison between Trinity A-10 vs. Asus X53T. The 3DMark11 image of Trinity based laptop was leaked some days back, have a look.
*media.bestofmicro.com/T/R/335439/original/trinity3mark11.png 

*Now @OP.* 
I was also stuck between these two laptops, see my tread <I'll Add Link>
Finally i was more than happy to choose ASUS X54TA. Firstly Asus has a better GPU, which is actually very close to GT 540M. Plus there are numerous tutorials online on how to Underclock - Overclock - Undervolt and Overvolt this beast.

I slapped a 4GB ram into this recently and it works like hot knife through butter, i'm using the stock config for now (No Overclocking). All games work fabulous on Mediumish settings. Played Fallout, BF3, Crysis 2, Skyrim, NFS Run, Dirt 3.

Still not convinced? Well try searching for 6650M on search bar of flipkart and see the laptops it comes with, you will know what i mean.

Regards,
Monk.


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2012)

Monk said:


> I was also stuck between these two laptops, see my tread <I'll Add Link>
> Finally i was more than happy to choose ASUS X54TA. Firstly Asus has a better GPU, which is actually very close to GT 540M. Plus there are numerous tutorials online on how to Underclock - Overclock - Undervolt and Overvolt this beast.



i am planning same. waiting for Trinity to get launched. if the price justifies its performance, will wait else X53TA should be available and already is priced as low as 26.4k @ SMCInternational. will grab it and do some overclocking on the processor part as well as undervolting to maximize battery life.



Monk said:


> I slapped a 4GB ram into this recently and it works like hot knife through butter, i'm using the stock config for now (No Overclocking). All games work fabulous on Mediumish settings. Played Fallout, BF3, Crysis 2, Skyrim, NFS Run, Dirt 3.
> 
> Still not convinced? Well *try searching for 6650M on search bar of flipkart and see the laptops it comes with*, you will know what i mean.



rightly said  
i too have done that once and that search holds some nasty surprise  
this GPU (HD6650 or the XFired 6720G2) is on par with GT540 in some games and trails in rest (stock speed). but GT540/630 based laptop cost 40k or more but thats cause they pack faster Core i5 at the least. but this one is an el-cheapo gaming laptop without any notable -ve point other than a bad mouse button and bad viewing angles for the display. but most sub30k laptops share these problems too. so can't complain 

can you give me 2 info: battery life during normal web browsing at minimum brightness (wifi or through GPRS, or anything similar) & weight of the laptop. have read this one (K53TA) offer 6hr+ under normal use and at other place (X53TA) offers 4hr battery. as both are basically same so both should last more or less same time.


----------



## rikkuartz (May 7, 2012)

Monk said:


> ^That samsung laptop has a GT315M GPU which clocks lower can stock HD 3000. Plus it's a first gen i3. Not second gen.
> IMHO Its better to get a 2nd gen i3 with Intel HD 3000 for 22K
> 
> 
> ...



i should have mentioned the model too

NP-300E5Z S01IN

it got GT 520 M and its also an i3 2nd gen!


----------



## Games Goblin (May 8, 2012)

Guys guys guys!! You are tempting me again to go in for the Asus x54 right now!! Reason being that even after trinity is announced/launched in 10 days - it will take *forever* for these models to make it to India! I remember reading the review of the HP Pavilion dm1z on engadget around January last year (i think one of the first fusion laptops) and it took a long time to come here in India.



Monk said:


> No, rather it'll be a long wait! Trinity will arrive in India around Nov-Dec
> 
> *Now @OP.*
> I was also stuck between these two laptops, see my tread <I'll Add Link>
> ...



Thanks for your review! How is the build quality of the Asus? Is the screen LED? What about battery backup? Would be great if you can post photos / maybe even a small vid of your laptop!

What are your scores in the windows experience index? Your review is tempting me big time to go in for the Asus right now!



Monk said:


> Still not convinced? Well try searching for 6650M on search bar of flipkart and see the laptops it comes with, you will know what i mean.
> 
> Regards,
> Monk.



Wow. Now that is a shocker!



Sam said:


> i am planning same. waiting for Trinity to get launched. if the price justifies its performance, will wait else X53TA should be available and already is priced as low as 26.4k @ SMCInternational. will grab it and do some overclocking on the processor part as well as undervolting to maximize battery life.



Sam and others, I would appreciate your verdict after Trinity becomes launched - go for the Asus after Trinity launch - or is it worth it wait for trinity based laptops to come to India (I hate the waiting part!  ) As Monk pointed out, I suspect it will be around Sep-Nov-Dec that we see trinity based laptop start to appear in shelves!

Thanks for sharing this useful bit of info! 26.4k is a great deal! have you guys purchased from SMC International before?




Sam said:


> .........el-cheapo gaming laptop without any notable -ve point other than a bad mouse button and bad viewing angles for the display. but most sub30k laptops share these problems too. so can't complain



Exactly the kind of laptop I was looking for!



rikkuartz said:


> i should have mentioned the model too
> 
> NP-300E5Z S01IN
> 
> it got GT 520 M and its also an i3 2nd gen!



Interesting choice! For sure 2nd gen i3 must be better than the Fusion Processor, but Hows the GT 520M's gaming performance when compared to the 6650M in the Asus? Sam was comparing it with the bigger GT540?



Sam said:


> this GPU (HD6650 or the XFired 6720G2) is on par with GT540 in some games and trails in rest (stock speed).



In flipkart, one guy has given windows experience index of np-300e5z s01in as


Processor: 6.5
Memory(RAM): 5.9
Desktop Graphics:5.0
Gaming Graphics:6.5
Hard disk: 5.9


----------



## Monk (May 8, 2012)

> i should have mentioned the model too
> 
> NP-300E5Z S01IN
> 
> it got GT 520 M and its also an i3 2nd gen!



Sounds better! I have no reason to dislike Samsung, considering they're the best LED TV makers. But i can't seem to like them either! 



> can you give me 2 info: battery life during normal web browsing at minimum brightness (wifi or through GPRS, or anything similar) & weight of the laptop. have read this one (K53TA) offer 6hr+ under normal use and at other place (X53TA) offers 4hr battery. as both are basically same so both should last more or less same time.



Good timing! I just finished watching two back2back HD movies while i was downloading the third one (On High performance mode), and i still have enough juice left to surf the web for another half an hour. The battery life is satisfactory for a sub 15.6. I suppose its around 3-3.5 hours if you're engaging yourself in multi-media. But you can always turn the brightness down, and select the power safe mode, undervolt the machine and adjust fan speed, which will enhance the battery life greatly. I haven't tried it but i assume it should probably give you atleast 4hour+ battery life.

Its a 15.6 notebook, you cant compare it with an ultrabook or a netbook, this laptop is on the lighter side actually since its pretty slim, it gives an illusion of being light weight .. my friend has a dell vostro and it feels like a brick! Just because the vostro has this 'soild' feel to it.

Regards,
Monk.


----------



## coderunknown (May 9, 2012)

Games Goblin said:


> What are your scores in the windows experience index?



never go by WEI. Its misleading benchmark.



Games Goblin said:


> Sam and others, I would appreciate your verdict after Trinity becomes launched - go for the Asus after Trinity launch - or is it worth it wait for trinity based laptops to come to India (I hate the waiting part!  ) As Monk pointed out, I suspect it will be around Sep-Nov-Dec that we see trinity based laptop start to appear in shelves!



for now very limited peoples know at what price Trinity's cheapest quad core based laptops will be launched. their estimated performance on the processor as well as graphics side. the battery backup (will be better than SB as well as Llano). And as this is India where things starts becoming available once it gets discontinued elsewhere so don't expect Trinity so soon. But do expect a series of pricecut on Llanos. At 26.4k X53 is unbeatable but if it gets further pricecut to around 25-25.5k, then it becomes a no-brainer deal. simply grab it cause Ivy Bridge based budget laptops too will take time to appear here. 



Games Goblin said:


> Thanks for sharing this useful bit of info! 26.4k is a great deal! have you guys purchased from SMC International before?



i have purchased monitor, processor, motherboard as well as hard drive from them. delivery was fast at 3 days only.



Games Goblin said:


> Interesting choice! For sure 2nd gen i3 must be better than the Fusion Processor, but Hows the GT 520M's gaming performance when compared to the 6650M in the Asus? Sam was comparing it with the bigger GT540?



yes. 2nd gen i3 is better than Fusion. i3 is faster than A6 clock to clock. now consider i3 runs at a higher clock. but as A6 got turbo of its own, so the performance difference is not so wide. And also you'll notice the difference more on a desktop than on a laptop. 

if you want to compare performance of HD6650 & GT520 + i3, best will be to check and compare these 2 reviews: Asus K53TA-SX026V and Samsung 300E5A-S01. the latter uses 520MX instead of 520 which adds up for around 20% extra performance as to what 520 will deliver. and as you can see, even if it packs a faster processor (i3 in game >>> any AMD proccy), the HD6650 is the driving force here and still this one will cost more here. 

also check the battery life of the Samsung laptop in the review. Though i doubt anyone will use a laptop that way. another review to check: 8 SNB/APU Laptops Battery Life Review



Monk said:


> Good timing! I just finished watching two back2back HD movies while i was downloading the third one (On High performance mode), and i still have enough juice left to surf the web for another half an hour. The battery life is satisfactory for a sub 15.6. I suppose its around 3-3.5 hours if you're engaging yourself in multi-media. But you can always turn the brightness down, and select the power safe mode, undervolt the machine and adjust fan speed, which will enhance the battery life greatly. I haven't tried it but i assume it should probably give you atleast 4hour+ battery life.



thats great  4hr+ battery life on midload will be perfect for me 
thanks a lot.

BTW for how much you got it and from where?



Monk said:


> Its a 15.6 notebook, you cant compare it with an ultrabook or a netbook, this laptop is on the lighter side actually since its pretty slim, it gives an illusion of being light weight .. my friend has a dell vostro and it feels like a brick! Just because the vostro has this 'soild' feel to it.



i have used pretty much all different brands available and Dell & HP being the thickest. Lenovo ThinkPad is another one but cause it is made that way. Its always nice to have a light laptop with you without worrying about charge or even carrying the charger.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 9, 2012)

If you can't wait for Trinity (for which the wait is of course going to be stretched long enough), wait for IB (i3). HD4000 nearly equals performance of 6630M. It will be totally worth it and will be somewhere around 25k which of course I highly suspect Trinity would hit.

Have a look: Intel HD Graphics 4000 Benchmarked - Notebookcheck.net Reviews


----------



## Monk (May 9, 2012)

> If you can't wait for Trinity (for which the wait is of course going to be stretched long enough), wait for IB (i3). HD4000 nearly equals performance of 6630M. It will be totally worth it and will be somewhere around 25k which of course I highly suspect Trinity would hit.
> 
> Have a look: Intel HD Graphics 4000 Benchmarked - Notebookcheck.net Reviews



Really good information! 540M is only 1% better than 6630M! 25K price tag is very attractive, also i think there will a lot of options to choose from when iB comes to the market. On that being said, how long will it take to iB make an appearance in the market?



> Thanks for your review! How is the build quality of the Asus? Is the screen LED? What about battery backup? Would be great if you can post photos / maybe even a small vid of your laptop!
> 
> What are your scores in the windows experience index? Your review is tempting me big time to go in for the Asus right now!



I think you should wait for iB based laptops, as suggested by Sujay. Else wait for 3-5 days because flip kart is introducing a new Quad Core AMD Llano (*Acer 5560 Aspire*) model which will have somewhat better screen, better keyboard and will come with an OS at the price of X53ta! The us version of Acer 5560 Aspire has an A8 processor and 6720G2 GPU, lets hope same for Indian version! 
I still think option#1 is better. Wait for iB!


----------



## Abhi191 (May 9, 2012)

How is this laptop from samsung - Samsung NP305E4A-S02IN
It comes with Win 7 HP and 1TB HDD and AMD Radeon HD6470M and gives 6 hour of battery backup(as said by Samsung) and price is also quiet good.


----------



## bharat_14101991 (May 9, 2012)

i bought an Asus X Series X53TA-SX096D in 28300 (included shipping +extra 4gb ram that costs 1300) 4 days ago, waiting for delivery... if you want i can give you the details... PM me...


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 9, 2012)

Monk said:


> 540M is only 1% better than 6630M!



No, around 5%-20% better.


----------



## Monk (May 9, 2012)

> No, around 5%-20% better.



I have no idea! I just said what notebook check was stating!

According to Notebookcheck :- 



> 10 benchmarks and specifications    Hide comparison chart
> Radeon HD 6250 -81%
> ...
> HD Graphics 4000 -30%
> ...


----------



## coderunknown (May 9, 2012)

540 is faster than 6650. 6630 will be even more slow.
i'll say difference is like HD6630 + 10% = HD6650 + 10% = GT540


----------



## Monk (May 10, 2012)

> 540 is faster than 6650. 6630 will be even more slow.
> i'll say difference is like HD6630 + 10% = HD6650 + 10% = GT540



Ah i see, thanks for clarifying. I just hate the way company names their GPU's!


----------



## coderunknown (May 10, 2012)

and now we have Fusion GPU & Xfired Fusion GPU. AMD is creating a big mess here.


----------



## Monk (May 10, 2012)

> and now we have Fusion GPU & Xfired Fusion GPU. AMD is creating a big mess here.



Are you talking about trinity? AMD creates so much hype before a new launch, i hope this time they will deliver it..


----------



## coderunknown (May 10, 2012)

Monk said:


> Are you talking about trinity? AMD creates so much hype before a new launch, i hope this time they will deliver it..



Trinity as well as Llano. Trinity's top dog combined with a 7 series midrange GPU was faster than the combo found is X53TA. but the performance is so slim. i hope AMD fix drivers before launching Trinity else they are sinking their own ship even before Intel comes into the fight.

this time hype is less. only a few leaked benchmarks unlike Bulldozers daily leaks.


----------



## Monk (May 10, 2012)

> Trinity as well as Llano. Trinity's top dog combined with a 7 series midrange GPU was faster than the combo found is X53TA. but the performance is so slim.* i hope AMD fix drivers before launching Trinity else they are sinking their own ship even before Intel comes into the fight.*
> 
> this time hype is less. only a few leaked benchmarks unlike Bulldozers daily leaks




+1 for that mate. Actually i always double check reviews/forums before i download the latest drivers. The drivers can do more harm to performance than good. 
AMD's are great for gaming/graphic. They cannot match Intel's processing power!

*@OP*: What are you buying now?


----------



## eragona (May 10, 2012)

After seeing this
HP Envy Sleekbok sneak premieres in Shanghai with AMD Trinity - www.nordichardware.com

I am not getting much exited about the cpu performance increment comparea to llano. Only thing now that is worth waiting for is just the iGPU and xfire performance boost(worried about sluttering though).
So now the OP  can consider whether to wait for trinity or not. i will be mostly going for intel.


----------



## coderunknown (May 10, 2012)

this was expected. its an LV part. AMD has already said LV/ULV will perform same as 35W Llano. so it performs inline with what A6 3400 does. but the 35W should offer quite a bit better performance. not just flash it higher clockspeed or so.


----------



## Games Goblin (May 21, 2012)

Hi Guys

For the past few days a lot of things have happened and I have thought a lot...

Trinity is launched and its good but wasn't exactly a huge leap ahead of Llano as we all hoped. And I'll have to wait minimum 6 months for it to arrive in India- and 6 months is optimistic i think seeing the availability of llano.

And Diablo III was launched! With my 30k budget, None of the laptop options (except maybe ASUS X53TA-SX096D - my initial choice - but it's now permanently discontinued on Flipkart  ) After a lot of thought - I planned on getting a desktop instead of a laptop since I could configure one and play Diablo 3 at smooth FPS within the budget of 30k set for the laptop (my current one's over 6 years old now and I doubt it'll play D3 very smoothly) but my family members rejected my proposal saying that new desktop means new computer table, chair,UPS and lots of space will be lost for keeping it. So after lot of arguing, I was forced to drop it - laptop it had to be.

After this, I sold my tablet and got hold of additional funds to fund laptop purchase!

Now I can't wait any more to buy a laptop - I have racked all of your brains for 2 times now - My initial budget was 25k then 30k and now finally I have set it at *40K-42K max*

The criteria are same as before - 14" or 15" screen - *Best FPS possible on Diablo 3 and other games-(most important) - I play mostly strategy games on PC * - HD Playback - Web browsing

I have little importance for portability as I'll be using it on my desk most of the time. 3-4 hours backup will be bonus

These are options for me (pls add more if I missed anything!)



*Laptop*
 | 
*Processor*
 | 
*Graphics Card*
 | 
*Memory *
 | 
*Hard Drive*
 | 
*Optical Drive*
 | 
*Display*
 | 
*Price*
*HP Pavilion dv6-6144ca*
 | AMD Quad Core A8-3500M 2.4GHz/1.5GHz, 4 MB L2 cache | AMD Radeon HD 6755G2 Dual GPU (1 GB DDR5 dedicated, up to 4.98 GB total)-6750M 1GB + Integrate GPU | 8 GB DDR3 | 750 GB SATA (5400 rpm) | Blu-ray Player & SuperMulti DVD Burner | 15,6"LED HP BrightView-1366 x 768 res | 
*38k including shipping - ebay*
*Asus K53SM-SX010D*
 | 2nd Gen Core i5 2450M 2.5 GHz 3 MB Cache | GeForce GT 630M 2 GB DDR3 | 4 GB DDR3 | 750 GB 5400 RPM | SuperMulti Dual Layer DVD Drive | 15.6 Inch - 1366 x 768 Pixel | 
*Rs. 39884 - flipkart*
*HP Pavilion G6-2008TX*
 | 2nd Gen Core i3 2350M 2.3 GHz 3 MB Cache | ATI Radeon HD 7670M 2GB DDR3 | 4 GB DDR3 | 500 GB 5400 RPM | DVD SuperMulti Drive | 15.6 Inch 1366 x 768 Pix HP BrightView LED-backlit Display | 
*Rs. 39990 - flipkart*
The AMD A8 powered dv6 is looking more and more suitable for me - due to its powerful gfx card. But ASUS also looks like strong performer with its GT 630 M and what about G6 with HD 7670M pls compare these 3 GPU for me? A quick look from Notebook / Laptop Reviews and News - Notebookcheck.net




*GPU*
 | 
*3DMark 11 - Performance GPU 1280x720*
*Radeon HD 6755G2*
 | min: 1511     avg: 1513 (17%)     max: 1515 points 
*GeForce GT 630M*
 | min: 851     avg: 924.2 (10%)     max: 979 points
*Radeon HD 7670M*
 | min: 1055     avg: 1061 (12%)     max: 1067 points
I'm becoming more and more inclined towards dv6 with A8 - even though I won't get HP India warranty (I'm willing to take this risk - if it means maximum bang for the buck!)

Guys I need your valuable suggestions - any other laptops to be considered? I need to finalize quickly. Thanks for guiding me so far!


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 21, 2012)

From where are you getting the dv6 ? Ebay india ?


----------



## Games Goblin (May 21, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> From where are you getting the dv6 ? Ebay india ?



eBay.com (US)


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 21, 2012)

Hmm.. if you look for performance, it leaves others in envy. I will say go with 2nd; as may be you're getting power packed performance, but peace of mind is something which people regret for, if something goes wrong later. And ask to yourself, for how many FPS' you're taking the risk ? 20-30 fps? Is it really worthy ? 630M is self powerful enough to keep you happy.


----------



## Monk (May 21, 2012)

> (except maybe ASUS X53TA-SX096D - my initial choice - but it's now permanently discontinued on Flipkart )


Woah that was a shocker! Glad i bought it, just in time. Have you tried locally? it should be available. I just finished playing crysis 2 looking forward to D3. 
I would +1 for *Asus K53SM-SX010D*..


----------



## Games Goblin (May 21, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Hmm.. if you look for performance, it leaves others in envy. I will say go with 2nd; as may be you're getting power packed performance, but peace of mind is something which people regret for, if something goes wrong later. And ask to yourself, for how many FPS' you're taking the risk ? 20-30 fps? Is it really worthy ? 630M is self powerful enough to keep you happy.



My brother has a HP Pavilion dv5200 which he bought in 2006 (i think) and it still runs as good as it did from day 1 - no problems whatsoever - this is why I'm willing to take a risk with HP - not to say that all HP laps wont have problems - but still I trust the brand. ASUS also is a strong option for me - someone aptly titled it "Shaktimaan" on flipkart!



Monk said:


> Woah that was a shocker! Glad i bought it, just in time. Have you tried locally? it should be available. I just finished playing crysis 2 looking forward to D3.
> I would +1 for *Asus K53SM-SX010D*..



Yes it caught me out by surprise too - tried locally but no one has it in stock - you are indeed lucky!. I'm dying to play D3!

Guys, what about the Pavilion G6-2008TX with HD 7670M? its showing stronger performance than 630M in the benchmarks?


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 21, 2012)

Luck baby, rest your choice.


----------



## Games Goblin (May 22, 2012)

Hi everyone

The saga is finally over... I have bought *drumroll* the *ASUS X53TA-SX096D*!!! Yes you read that right - I decided upon the initial choice when I started this thread -- even though I sold my tablet and upped the budget, the dv6 from eBay was a risk to take-with many variables that could go wrong (customs, shipping, reliability), and as dashing.sujay correctly nailed the point home:



dashing.sujay said:


> ...peace of mind is something which people regret for, if something goes wrong later. And ask to yourself, for how many FPS' you're taking the risk ? 20-30 fps? Is it really worthy ?




That left me with Asus K53SM-SX010D and HP Pavilion G6-2008TX. The ASUS beats the HP in all areas save for the graphics - the Radeon HD 7670M edges out the GeForce GT 630M on performance -- but the 2008tx offers far too little for 40k - only core i3 and 500GB HDD - the ideal price for this laptop would br 35k no more. ASUS SX010D is the much better deal here - it really is a *Shaktimaan* - best bang for the buck for 40k!

But why didn't I go for the SX010D? I thought again - my main objective was smooth FPS in games and HD playback - the X53TA costs 13k less than the SX010D *and* it has a stronger GPU. Finally this video sealed the deal for me:

Diablo 3 HD Gameplay on AMD A6-3400M (open beta) - YouTube

It is running on a laptop with same specs as the X53TA and the author confirmed he gets 40fps - good enough for me! 13k is a big saving for me!

But...by the time I decided, the X53TA was marked as "permanently discontinued" on flipkart, and none of the local shops had it in stock. I sent a mail to SMC International (their site shows it's in stock and you can even add it to your basket) and the reply was a negative - 





> Our apologies, the Asus X53TA-SX096D is currently out-of-stock, and is not expected to be available any time soon. Sorry!


I found a seller on eBay india but the price was an astronomical 33k! 

So in short I had shortlisted the laptop that fit my bill weeks ago, upped my budget and looked at other options, only for me to return to my original choice but by then it's too late to buy it!!

Out of desperation, I googled "ASUS X53TA-SX096D"
First- Lets Buy - Out of Stock!
Second - Yehbi - Sold out!
Third - technotronics- in stock, but I don't know if its a trusted site

Fourth time was the charm for me - found one on Snapdeal for Rs.27199 inclusive shipping and it was marked as instock! My heart started pounding fast and I called up snapdeal customer service to confirm if they have it in stock - and the reply was an affirmative! I quickly registered on the site, added the X53TA and proceeded to check out.

But, the drama did not end there - at the payment page, it got stuck for some reason and I could not reload the page - I fully quit the tab and went to snap deal again and proceeded to checkout page - and to my horror this message appeared - "There are items in your cart that have been sold out and are no longer in stock". I was dumbstruck - in order for this to happen, 2 things must have taken place - 1. only 1 piece was left in stock and 2.some other dude bought the laptop when my page hanged on me.

Called up customer care again and asked them about this - they confirmed my doubts - they told me that some other person must have bought it! But my brother told me that the checkout system must have blocked the item when I added it to my cart and checked out - and that it would reset itself again as I could not complete the transaction - true enough, after 5 mins, I received an e-mail from snap deal -"you could not successfully complete payment for ASUS X53TA - would you like to try again?" - I clicked on make payment and to my relief, the laptop was again added to my cart and i proceeded to payment page - thankfully it went smooth this time and the order was marked as "confirmed" and status as "processing" in my account - but I'll only be stress free after I receive a  tracking no.!

So there you have it! Finally it is over (hopefully!) - I'll keep you guys posted on the progress and the service from SD

Interestingly, Snap deal has made another listing for the X53TA shortly after I bought mine (the listing from which I bought is now marked sold out) - it's Rs.400 more than when I bought it - link to new listing at Rs.27599

I searched around some more and found more sites which have the X53TA it in stock, for those who are interested;

Indiatimes Shopping @ Rs.29065

sipl.asia @28124 (is this trusted site?)

again, from my earlier searches; technotronics-@Rs27,500 but I don't know if its a trusted site

eBay India - at a huge premium of rs.33,999.00 - this seller is offering it in black - I didn't know i came in any other color apart from brown

kcbazaar @ Rs.28,999 (again never I'm not familiar with this site)

So thats it for now guys - all your advice have been invaluable to me and a big thank you to everyone! Good night!


----------



## Monk (May 22, 2012)

Congrats man! This machine pwns all the laptops under 40K!!
On a side note: order 2/4 GB ram, 64bit windows and a DVD of Diablo lll happy gaming


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2012)

Congrats Games Goblin 
so bad news for me. was thinking of ordering one from SMC but bad timing of exam spoiled everything


----------



## Games Goblin (May 22, 2012)

Monk said:


> Congrats man! This machine pwns all the laptops under 40K!!
> On a side note: order 2/4 GB ram, 64bit windows and a DVD of Diablo lll happy gaming



Thanks Monk! Suggest me what brand of RAM to get? and what clock speed RAM the X53 comes with? It must be same to work, am I correct? I see D3 in your currently playing list? How is to play? Good as Diablo 2? How is the performance on the X53? So are you playing as the Monk 



Sam said:


> Congrats Games Goblin
> so bad news for me. was thinking of ordering one from SMC but bad timing of exam spoiled everything



Hi Sam, thanks! You could try Snap deal - they have re-listed the x53 at Rs.400 more than the price I ordered - or from the websites I dug up - 'm not familiar with most of them though..


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2012)

Games Goblin said:


> Suggest me what brand of RAM to get? and what clock speed RAM the X53 comes with? It must be same to work, am I correct?



1333Mhz. so buy any standard 1333Mhz ram stick from Flipkart.



Games Goblin said:


> Hi Sam, thanks! You could try Snap deal - they have re-listed the x53 at Rs.400 more than the price I ordered - or from the websites I dug up - 'm not familiar with most of them though..



i'll send a mail to Technotronics. i think they were earlier known as BuyGamingStuff. Snapdeal i am not so sure. Looks like they source their product from multiple vendors. Not comfortable with that kind of dealing.


----------



## Monk (May 23, 2012)

> Thanks Monk! Suggest me what brand of RAM to get? and what clock speed RAM the X53 comes with? It must be same to work, am I correct? I see D3 in your currently playing list? How is to play? Good as Diablo 2? How is the performance on the X53? So are you playing as the Monk



Ha ha! You seem pretty excited! I'm using Corsair ram. i think it has Samsung 2gb ram 1333 ram pre installed. I played diablo with 12.4 catalyst driver with crossfire mode turned on at 1366 x 768res , game play so far has been amazing and smooth.

The performance has been fairly smooth till now, what i didn't expect was a gesture enabled touch-pad!! it was a sweet surprise. 
In the drivers CD you will find many utility software's like ASUS Sonic Focus ( For increasing sound and clarity) , Splendid Utility (Screen color profiles), etc. do install them for better performance.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> Congrats Games Goblin
> so bad news for me. was thinking of ordering one from SMC but bad timing of exam spoiled everything



huh !?!



Games Goblin said:


> Thanks Monk! Suggest me what brand of RAM to get? and what clock speed RAM the X53 comes with? It must be same to work, am I correct?





Sam said:


> 1333Mhz. so buy any standard 1333Mhz ram stick from Flipkart.



Llano supports upto 1600MHz. See if you can sell stock RAM (assuming its 1333MHz, if its 1600 which I doubt, then leave it), and upgrade for a 4GB 1600MHz stick.


----------



## Games Goblin (May 23, 2012)

Monk said:


> Ha ha! You seem pretty excited! I'm using Corsair ram. i think it has Samsung 2gb ram 1333



Hi monk, your sig says you upgraded to 8gb RAM - so did you take out the stock RAM and put in 2x4 GB sticks? How is the performance boost? Great to know that D3 is running smoothly!



Monk said:


> In the drivers CD you will find many utility software's like ASUS Sonic Focus ( For increasing sound and clarity) , Splendid Utility (Screen color profiles), etc. do install them for better performance.



Thanks for the tip!



dashing.sujay said:


> Llano supports upto 1600MHz. See if you can sell stock RAM (assuming its 1333MHz, if its 1600 which I doubt, then leave it), and upgrade for a 4GB 1600MHz stick.



Correct  ! Llano supports 1600mhz, but only MX variants support 1600mhz the normal M ones (like in x53ta) only supports 1333mhz - found out from here



Sam said:


> 1333Mhz. so buy any standard 1333Mhz ram stick from Flipkart.



I'm a bit confused - say if I buy a Corsair 4gb 1333mhz and put it along the stock ram to make it 6gb in a 1x2gb + 1x4gb config, will it affect performance? the frequency of both is same but I read somewhere that 2 identical pair of RAM gives best performance (eg. 2x2 GB, 2x4 GB etc) 



Sam said:


> i'll send a mail to Technotronics. i think they were earlier known as BuyGamingStuff. Snapdeal i am not so sure. Looks like they source their product from multiple vendors. Not comfortable with that kind of dealing.



Best of luck with your inquiry! Interestingly, snapdeal has the X35ta back in stock at the price which I bought - 27199 AND they have another listing at 27599 - quite extraordinary - leaves me confused!


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 23, 2012)

^Go ahead with the RAM purchase, everything will be fine.


----------



## Games Goblin (May 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Go ahead with the RAM purchase, everything will be fine.



OK! I just ordered 4GB corsair RAM from flipkart! Why do I get the feeling that the RAM will arrive before the laptop does?


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2012)

Games Goblin said:


> I'm a bit confused - say if I buy a Corsair 4gb 1333mhz and put it along the stock ram to make it 6gb in a 1x2gb + 1x4gb config, will it affect performance? the frequency of both is same but I read somewhere that 2 identical pair of RAM gives best performance (eg. 2x2 GB, 2x4 GB etc)



in case of laptop, latency and timing doesn't matter much as you can't overclock considering the space constraints. you can go for 2 as well as 4Gb. 



Games Goblin said:


> Best of luck with your inquiry! Interestingly, snapdeal has the X35ta back in stock at the price which I bought - 27199 AND they have another listing at 27599 - quite extraordinary - leaves me confused!



will first inquie locally. a friend of mine also wants to buy it and hes not so comfortable with online shopping. retro guy


----------



## Monk (May 23, 2012)

> Hi monk, your sig says you upgraded to 8gb RAM - so did you take out the stock RAM and put in 2x4 GB sticks? How is the performance boost? Great to know that D3 is running smoothly!



Actually i bought this laptop from a local shop, the guy happily took the pre installed 2gb ram and installed 4gb ram instead. Later i bought an another 4gb ram to make it dual channel i sorta found that out later.
Do you plan to OC the CPU?


----------



## rish1 (May 28, 2012)

Hi guyz i am in a similar situation, but why you guyz are bashing trinity for its availability here.
After quick googling i came to knw last year amd had severe production problems and laptops availability was delayed till sept oct in usa and there were rumours of dell buying amd also. But this time story is diff , they generated about 30 min cash in q3, q4 and q1 2012 and created a big name for themselves for these fusion laptops.
And this time they have already shipped millions of apu to oem. 
To give you more hope read this


*articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/2012-04-17/news/31355417_1_amd-chip-amd-s-india-form-factors

and this

AMD betting big on Indian market for business growth - Latest IT News, Computer vendors in India, IT Blogs, IT industry in India : Latest IT News

though i am hopeful that we will see trinity in india in by june end , i am a bit sceptical about the price 
since hp pavillion g6 with amd a6 4400m dual core is available for 570 dollars in australia . So if i am looking for amd a8 and 7670m xfired it would come for 35 k thus beyond my budget of 30k. Then i also might stick to asus x53ta .
So owners of x53ta   please tell me 
1) How is the crossfire performance of this laptop i have searched a lot and all pointed to micro stuttering a big issue what are your views.

2) amd trinity will have support for direct x 9 games in crossfire mode , is this a hardware feature or software . Can we also have the direct x 9 crossfire compatibility in llano with new drivers.

this question is for experts

see on flipkart many laptops are with free dos which results in laptops being cheap by 5k on a laptop with windows 7.
But not all laptops are with free dos . So my question is where to get these laptops without windows because spending on windows seems like waste of money
and if i get a laptop with windows can we sell that ?
I am really looking forward for laptop with amd a8 4500m and 7670m 1 gb without windows for 30- 31k.
Thanks waiting for your replies


----------



## Monk (May 28, 2012)

> Hi guyz i am in a similar situation, but why you guyz are bashing trinity for its availability here.
> After quick googling i came to knw last year amd had severe production problems and laptops availability was delayed till sept oct in usa and there were rumours of dell buying amd also. But this time story is diff , they generated about 30 min cash in q3, q4 and q1 2012 and created a big name for themselves for these fusion laptops.
> And this time they have already shipped millions of apu to oem.
> To give you more hope read this



I'm not being skeptical but its all about 'Demand & Supply' in India there is not much demand of AMD (laptops).
If you see the market, there are only 2-3 laptop available with AMD A6 APU's, and not a single one with A8 processor.


----------



## rish1 (May 28, 2012)

Monk said:


> I'm not being skeptical but its all about 'Demand & Supply' in India there is not much demand of AMD (laptops).
> If you see the market, there are only 2-3 laptop available with AMD A6 APU's, and not a single one with A8 processor.


thanks for the reply , i couldn't complete my post last night. I have edited now.
So please read it again and please answer the questions

thanks


----------



## Monk (May 28, 2012)

> 1) How is the crossfire performance of this laptop i have searched a lot and all pointed to micro stuttering a big issue what are your views.
> 
> 2) amd trinity will have support for direct x 9 games in crossfire mode , is this a hardware feature or software . Can we also have the direct x 9 crossfire compatibility in llano with new drivers.



1. Crossfire does what it says, i haven't experienced any major shuttering with it I have played games like Diablo 3, Crysis 2, Skyrim, CODMW3 on crossfire. Actually you have to manually assign games in the AMD CCC to 'High performance'. And they work great.
More-ever if you update your BIOS to 212, you will have freedom to use dGPU rather than crossfire.

2. Llano supports DirectX 11, Shader 5.0. I have heard DX 9/open GL games don't work great on this machine, but that's something i haven't tested.


----------



## rish1 (May 28, 2012)

thank you for the replies


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 7, 2012)

Guys, this story is far from over ... its becoming like a bollywood blockbuster with so many twists and turns.... First off, snapdeal cheated me in the most despicable way...before placing the order with them, I called them twice to confirm the X53 was in stock and they reassured me that it was in stock and I can go ahead and confidently place my order - after I placed my order, the x53 was marked out of stock, but few hours later, they marked it in stock again- My order page was showing est. delivery date as 27th may

COD was not being offered with X53 so I paid the entire amount upfront on 22nd may and was really excited having found an x53 in stock.... On 23rd ordered 4gb corsair RAm from flipkart - which arrived in record time as usual

but as for the laptop- 22nd went 23rd, 24th, 25th....and still no response from snapdeal confirming the shipment with tracking no.....my order page showed the status as "processing" 

On 27th May I called up customer service and he said that the laptop has been dispatched and smooth talked me by saying it will definitely reach my house on 31st may and that they would send me tracking no. 28th may, 29,30,31, 1st june - still no laptop or tracking no. My brother called customer care again on 2nd june and to our shock, they guy responded that *they never shipped my order as it was out of stock* - Imagine the audacity to say that to a customers face after they themselves said that my order was shipped and would *"definitely reach your hands on 31st saaar"* Bro gave the guy a piece of his mind and blasted him left, right and center for half an hour- in the end felt almost sorry for the dude who attended our call. And to add the icing on the cake, they replied that it would take *10 days*, yes you read that right - 10 days for us to get the refund -citing that it's their bank's procedure yada yada! Unbelievable! 10 days to get a refund - when they greedily snatch your money in seconds! I will *never ever* deal with snap deal again - and I wholeheartedly suggest you never go anywhere near them! 

I was too dejected to post back these happenings back here - with the x53 out of stock, I really had no other option other than the Asus K53SM-SX010D. After the effects of the snapdeal saga wore off, today I decided to go and buy the K53SM - I went to the store and almost finalised on the Asus when the sales guy showed me a Samsung Model - the NP305E5A-S01 IN - 1TB HDD, AMD A6 3420M - 15" - first off, I was blown away by the display- it looks like watching one of the new samsung smart TV models - the colors were so much richer than all the other laptops on display there and to top it off - it was a _Matte_ display - a rarity among laptops here - the only problem was the bland design but I could live with that - and he was offering it for Rs.30k which I though was good value - Rs.9k less than the ASUS - but ASUS is definitely having stronger performance - I was torn - Samsung or ASUS? I decided to come back home and decide - If he hadnt shown me the Samsung, I would have brought home the K53 today - 

I decide to research more on the Samsung so I came back home and started researching - I logged into flipkart and wanted to check the price of this model when something caught my eye in the new arrivals page - AMD APU Quad Core A8, Rs. 32667 - I blinked for a second - what in the world is this?? Was I dreaming?? HP Pavilion G6-2005AX with trinity APU + dedicated graphics + 7200 rpm drive + 2x USB 3 + Altec Lansing Speakers - available NOW @ Rs.32K??? WOW!!!! Insane!!! Here Im thinking trinity wont be launched for a good 6 months in India + I almost bought a laptop today --  and now this happens -- I wasted no time and ordered it in a heartbeat - But due to snapdeal experience, i will only rest easy after I get my tracking no. - but flipkart has always been exceptional in service everytime I dealt with them.

As old sayings goes, all things happen for a good reasons- unbelievably snap deal rascal's cheating and sales person showing samsung model both resulted in me buying a laptop I hope suits me best - so I guess this blockbuster turned out all right - a happy ending, but the audience must be exhausted by now  - hope no more twists and turns though :O


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2012)

^Congrats on all the tussle  Indeed it turned out to be good enough for you. 

Leave feedback for snapdeal in shopping thread.


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Congrats on all the tussle  Indeed it turned out to be good enough for you.
> 
> Leave feedback for snapdeal in shopping thread.



Thanks dashing.sujay!! I'm exhausted after the ordeal with Snap deal, and yes I guess everything turned out well in the end, but as I stated, I'll only rest easy after getting tracking no. from FK.

And I've posted the ordeal of snap deal in the Service and RMA watch section! Hope no one has to go through what I did!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2012)

better than bolywood story 
hope you get your money back soon. And you did the right thing. let snapdeal enjoy a bit more much deserved publicity. 

lastly congrats and don't forget to post a review once you receive the laptop


----------



## rish1 (Jun 8, 2012)

awesome story bro 
i had read this thread quite a few days when everyone was saying trinity wont come soon . I googled and got to know that trinity would be launching quite early as i wrote in the above post and so i thought i should post here  and inform you but by the time you had made the purchase , and i thought had i posted my post earlier you wouldn't have made the deal and waited for trinity.  i am glad You saved yourself a lot of regret bro .

and whats the funny thing everyone was hoping trinity to come after 6 month of usa launch, and its not even launched in usa and people are using trinity here.
Now thats big news for india especially in tech dpt .

as soon as you receive the product please tell us somethings
1) how is the heating in laptop while gaming and while watching movie
2) please run 3d mark 11 and tell us the graphic score of 7640g + 7670m
xfired ( i hope it to score 1800 points)

3) enjoy the lappy 

change the thread title to 
ALL IS WELL IF IT ENDS WELL  
lol..


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> better than bolywood story
> hope you get your money back soon. And you did the right thing. let snapdeal enjoy a bit more much deserved publicity.
> 
> lastly congrats and don't forget to post a review once you receive the laptop



Thanks sam! If you go to Snap deal and see the bottom of the page - it states 25000+ units sold per day - I'm wondering if they are selling in their imagination?? Maybe 25,000 sold but certainly not shipped! And look at their motto - Security, Quality, Support, Value for money - total bogus if you ask me

Definitely review is on the cards after I put it through it's paces.

And sam, I guess you predicted my snap deal experience on the day i made the purchase itself:



Sam said:


> i'll send a mail to Technotronics. i think they were earlier known as BuyGamingStuff. *Snapdeal i am not so sure. Looks like they source their product from multiple vendors. Not comfortable with that kind of dealing.*






rish said:


> awesome story bro
> i had read this thread quite a few days when everyone was saying trinity wont come soon . I googled and got to know that trinity would be launching quite early as i wrote in the above post and so i thought i should post here  and inform you but by the time you had made the purchase , and i thought had i posted my post earlier you wouldn't have made the deal and waited for trinity.  i am glad You saved yourself a lot of regret bro .
> 
> and whats the funny thing everyone was hoping trinity to come after 6 month of usa launch, and its not even launched in usa and people are using trinity here.
> ...



Thanks rish! I was definitely convinced we were going to get Trinity only late this year, considering how Llano came out - but now we get ivy bridge AND Trinity - hope this is the trend in the future!

A review is definitely coming after I test the lappy! I read that AMD solved all of it's heating issues in it's APU series, but i'll test this out for sure. My bro has a Toshiba laptop with Athlon x64 and it gets so hot that the plastic vent covering on the side of the laptop which conceals the heatsink has melted away!! But laptop still works well though! You can keep you fingers over that broken bit for some serious pain! In comparison his older HP pavilion with Intel Centrino rarely gets hot even if playing games form prolonged periods - so I hope this new gen AMD is gonna change that.

I'm also curious to know what the 3d mark score is gonna be


Another problem I'm having is that the 4gb corsair 1333mhz I bought in anticipation of receiving the X53 is lying idle now (the HP i ordered uses 1600 mhz) I'm gonna see if I can install it in bro's Toshiba - My question is if that laptop uses DDR3 but at lower frequency, can I remove the old RAM (its a 1 x 1 GB stick) and install the corsair alone?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 8, 2012)

^ First gen i series CPUs = upto 1066MHz
    Second gen = upto 1333MHz
    Llano = 1800MHz
    Trinity = 2100MHz (IIRC)


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 13, 2012)

Guys,

Laptop arrived today!! (as usual, excellent service by flipkart)

I'm typing this post from the laptop-just started using it for 1 hour- 

Quick First Impressions:

1. It's definitely much more compact than I expected - I was thinking it to be much more heavier and larger - but the form factor is quite nice and compact and it weighs lesser than I expected

2. Lots of bloatware comes pre installed - gotta uninstall them all

3. Color calibration on the monitor is not upto the mark - Gotta fine tune it

4. The design of this pavilion is new - it dosen't look like the previous gen pavilions (I'll upload pics in the detailed review)

5. There is VERY little noise from the laptop - I had to press press my ear against the laptop to hear the fan working

6. After using for 1 hour (and running lots of applications), there is very little heat - only the left edge of the laptop (where fan  vent is situated) is mildly warm - I'm using it placed on my lap and it's no problem. HP coolsense is enabled by default.

7. Multitasking is very good - Opened a lot of applications - HD video in WMP+Multiple tabs in google chrome (incl some youtube videos) + downloads in the browser - and I'm able to seamlessly switch between them all - performance is zippy

8. touchpad is also good - with gesture enabled controls - 2 finger scroll, pinch to zoom etc - the mouse buttons are also good with a positive feel while clicking, the buttons are firm with no false clicks in between

So thats it guys - Expect the detailed review thread this weekend, after I test it's capabilities exhaustively


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 13, 2012)

waiting for the full review. btw can you check the battery life under light use (playing movie at 50% brightness). also what is the battery capacity?


----------



## anoopjylive (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey bro.I am a newbie here.But though was surfing net to get a lap and came across your thread.really epic story there.  . And now its like i am on the apex of suspense.
I am too curious to know about the detailed review (suspense climax i would say ) and of course pics of your new lapper. Hope you would end this suspense soon.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 13, 2012)

congratulations bro !!!

good first impression but before your detailed can you just tell 2 things

1) crossfire score of 7670m and 7640g in 3dmark11 gpu performance
(itching for this for a long time )


2) please tell whether the hdd is 7200 rpm or 5200 rpm 

3) how is the display quality is it comparable to the samsung lappy you viewed at the store 


thanks bro rest you can cover in the detailed review .


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 13, 2012)

Sam said:


> waiting for the full review. btw can you check the battery life under light use (playing movie at 50% brightness). also what is the battery capacity?



Hi sam,

Will definitely test this out and let you know! Currently I'm charging it to 100% ~ My rough guesstimate is that mid brightness + power saver mode will return at least 3.5 - 4 hours. Let's see if I'm right.



rish said:


> congratulations bro !!!
> 
> good first impression but before your detailed can you just tell 2 things
> 
> ...



1. I have to download 3dmark11 as I don't have it! Don't worry it's definitely in the to do list for my review

2. FK lists it at 7200 but hp site says 5400 - I'm guessing 5400 rpm as stated by hp - any way to confirm this apart from taking out the drive?

3. Samsung is definitely better - much brighter display and better color reproduction - plus it is a matte screen display


-- off to bed guys! good night!


----------



## rish1 (Jun 13, 2012)

check the model no from device manager and look up on google  For Specs from official site.

ok bro no problem.. 

i guess i'll just have to wait for the detailed review then .

bye take care enjoy the lappy.,


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2012)

*tbreak.com/tech/files/3dm26.png

its the same laptop Games Goblin has ordered 
source

but rememnber the GT640 was coupled with a Core i5-2467M @ 1.6GHz


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 14, 2012)

*Trinity*


----------



## rish1 (Jun 14, 2012)

dont knw why but sam your last post went over my head . 
are you trying to say that the g6 provided by you in source is same as games goblin . Then no because g6 2000 series is 2012 (june onwards ) edition and that is 1 series means 2011 edition.
Secondly it has no usb 3 , chiclet .
I gave you the link for g6 2000 series video in the trinity thread.
and you saying it has 640 and i5 . But it has amd apu and dgpu.

I think you have provided the wrong link for source
or i am completly going nuts at 3:30 am for not  sleeping for more than 3 hrs in the past 40 hrs...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2012)

rish said:


> I think you have provided the wrong link for source



yes wrong link. actually multiple tabs were open 

fixed now


----------



## rish1 (Jun 14, 2012)

ohh that article , i posted it yesterday and gave my views on its low performance here in this thread

www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/158112-trinity-laptops-here-4.html

just waiting for gg xfire score with dual channel... Then we can estimate if it is comparable to 640m . I think it will be equal to 640m if not better in dual channel


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2012)

oh missed it completely 

GT640 is keplar based that beats AMD GCN. So how can we hope a 2gen old GPU beat latest GPU. if it beats GT630, its goal is accomplished. but AMD have to look into the drivers and stop acting like a bunch of lazy dudes.


----------



## vaibhavl (Jun 14, 2012)

I second the opinion for AMD Trinity . It is a great laptop go 4 it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rish1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sam said:


> oh missed it completely
> 
> GT640 is keplar based that beats AMD GCN. So how can we hope a 2gen old GPU beat latest GPU. if it beats GT630, its goal is accomplished. but AMD have to look into the drivers and stop acting like a bunch of lazy dudes.



bro amd trinity a10 + 7670m is 2053 in 3d mark 11 gpu 
while 650m has 2097 .
3d mark 11 score is 1750 for 640m and i am sure g6 will score 1800 in dual channel .
Ofcourse bro its 1st gen but dont forget its 2 cards in addition 1st gen vs 1 2nd gen .

Lets wait for gg score..

And 1 more thing i contacted hp dealer on phone and he quoted the price as

basic - 30k 
vat 5 %

total price for this lappy Rs 31500

why did he say basic price i guess thats because we can get this lappy for 30k without bill.

But that would void my warranty then i guess . Still 31.5 k is a great deal its 1200 bucks cheaper than flipkart..


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2012)

rish said:


> bro amd trinity a10 + 7670m is 2053 in 3d mark 11 gpu
> while 650m has 2097 .
> 3d mark 11 score is 1750 for 640m and i am sure g6 will score 1800 in dual channel .



don't know why but i don't trust these synthetic benchmarks at all. rarely do these tell the real story.



rish said:


> Ofcourse bro its 1st gen but dont forget its 2 cards in addition 1st gen vs 1 2nd gen .



and thats the catch. 2 GPU = problem. most of the time there will be driver problem. games will use only 1 GPU. games performance will degrade cause it has to use 2 GPU. games will show artifacts or strange colour.

if AMD doesn't put the effort to make dual graphics bug free, most will be happy with single graphics. 



rish said:


> And 1 more thing i contacted hp dealer on phone and he quoted the price as
> 
> basic - 30k
> vat 5 %
> ...



i'll contact a local HP dealer whenever i get time. Hope the price is same here.



rish said:


> why did he say basic price i guess thats because we can get this lappy for 30k without bill.
> 
> But that would void my warranty then i guess . Still 31.5 k is a great deal its 1200 bucks cheaper than flipkart..



Windows 7 Home *basic* <--- is this what he meant? 31.5k is a nice price and that means other shops should sell it for 30-31k as showrooms price laptops higher than normal always.


----------



## Freakyvips (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to buy a laptop and I have shortlisted 2 laptops:

HP Pavilion G6-2005AX - AMD A8-4500

Samsung NP300E5Z-S08IN - i5-2450/4GB/750GB/1GB graphics (520MX), 6hrs battery backup

I'll be using laptop for normal usage- MS Office, casual gaming, Visual Studio and some Business Intelligence softwares. 

Please give your suggestions.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

^^^^
Samsung one would be a better option


----------



## rish1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah i know bro these synthetic benches are not rosy as they seems. But even if it works in 1 game like max payne 3 its a huge huge win . Though a i5 and 640m will always be better than xfire... But i like free performance at cheap price.

His shop is probably smaller than your avg bedroom . Very little space and absolutely no displaying models. Though he'll show the product himself  But his shop is filled with only hp products ranging from lap,pc.printer, everything.
Got his no. From hp india site.
And i am sure bro by the time this product is available in other local shops it will be another 3 to 4 months.
Its hard to sell an amd to people. Its only a few of us who know about amd will ask for it.  And these local guys will push you for dell or vaio . I went last year with my friend to see hp dv6 with i5 and amd at his store.
When we went to the main market of computers of my city , to compare prices everyone said no and told us we wont get here because only they import those products. And if a product gets popular only then they start keeping them.
Though i'll check another hp dealer for comparison.

Now just waiting for games goblin review.
Yeah i also thought that basic was home basic and upon asking him what does basic mean he said basic price 30k vat will be additional 5 % total cost will be 30k plus 1500 for vat.


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2012)

Freakyvips said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to buy a laptop and I have shortlisted 2 laptops:
> 
> ...


Samsung 25% better processor wise.

HP is 100% faster graphics wise and has much better battery life thanks to A8-4500M.

Depends on what you want really. I'd take the HP one as it is more balanced.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 15, 2012)

Freakyvips said:


> 6hrs battery backup



i seriously don't get this part. similar laptops give 3-4hr battery life with exactly same configuration and a 56Whr batter. maybe Samsung is pointing to extreme idle time i.e. turn laptop on, decrease brightness to absolute minimum and keep it like that without touching 



rish said:


> Yeah i know bro these synthetic benches are not rosy as they seems. But even if it works in 1 game like max payne 3 its a huge huge win . Though a i5 and 640m will always be better than xfire... But i like free performance at cheap price.



if enough laptops appear with dual graphics then AMD may fix drivers. Lets see if Catalyst 12.6 drivers help in any way.



rish said:


> And i am sure bro by the time this product is available in other local shops it will be another 3 to 4 months.



i hope it appears soon in local stores. HP showroom demand lot more than local shops.



rish said:


> Its hard to sell an amd to people. Its only a few of us who know about amd will ask for it.  And these local guys will push you for dell or vaio . I went last year with my friend to see hp dv6 with i5 and amd at his store.



yup. most will openly suggest to go mainly for Dell as well as Sony cause these bring in more revenue.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 15, 2012)

I think trinity will shake things in the driver department also... 
see this

AnandTech - AMD Discontinues Monthly Driver Updates, Releases Catalyst 12.6 Beta


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 15, 2012)

yup. monthly drivers are discontinued. Massive Release of Modded and Beta Catalyst Drivers. Lets hope some Trinity dual GPU fixes are will make it to the end release.


----------



## rish1 (Jun 16, 2012)

finally got the link for hp g6 detailed review by notebookcheck
its not 2005ax but it has i3 and 7670m

so ignoring performance we can have the idea of laptop in other parameters
display , design , sound , heat ( though this could be diff with amd ) 

www.translate.google.com/translate?...y/recenze-notebook/2012/hp-pavilion-g6-2050ec

hi gg bro .. 
can you please go to hp site and fill in your serial no of lappy and see what is the price of additional warranty 
few days back there was an offer 2 year additional warranty for 1k . can you confirm whether it is still available ? i think you also would be interested in that ... 
i even contacted hp dealer he said he can't tell the price like this and told me to do the same as i am telling you ..


thanks waiting for your detailed review...


----------



## akbsol (Jun 16, 2012)

rish said:


> finally got the link for hp g6 detailed review by notebookcheck
> its not 2005ax but it has i3 and 7670m
> 
> so ignoring performance we can have the idea of laptop in other parameters
> ...



The additional warranty offer is still valid though on this model its for 1 year only for Rs. 1133. Ref PDF:

*h20426.www2.hp.com/pdf/Warranty_offer.pdf


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 16, 2012)

as akbsol has already posted the laptop review in review section, i have moved the replies there and deleted the post. Let the discussion continue there and let this thread be left untouched till GG returns


----------



## Games Goblin (Jun 17, 2012)

Guys, sorry for going under the radar for the past few days, as lots of things came up - compunded by the heavy rain and resulting frequent power cuts here in Kerala (glad I bought a lappy  )didn't get the time to check back here at TDF. But still I completed the review and posted it. You can read it here.



rish said:


> hi gg bro ..
> can you please go to hp site and fill in your serial no of lappy and see what is the price of additional warranty
> few days back there was an offer 2 year additional warranty for 1k . can you confirm whether it is still available ? i think you also would be interested in that ...
> i even contacted hp dealer he said he can't tell the price like this and told me to do the same as i am telling you ..
> ...



Hi rish, I registered in the HP site, but I'm not able to purchase additional warranty from there~It lists out the contact details for enquiry of additional warranty - will definitely call them and confirm about the additional warranty.


----------

